# 5 second Uber ping timer now ridiculous! What is it in your area?



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

2 years ago I had 10 seconds before the ping timed out. Then for about a year it was 8 seconds. About a month ago it went down to only 5 seconds! I called CS several times about this and they refuse to give any information about Uber timer protocol or even acknowledge that this is a problem. I mean 5 seconds is 5 pings - and it will NEVER go above that! This is not only rude and causing me to miss MANY rides per day, but it is DANGEROUS! Even 10 pings is not really enough when driving to slow down, pull over and check the status of the screen. (I know, who does that?! But it's the LAW in many states including mine!)

PLEASE: everyone post your current ping timeout (it's 1 ping per second) so we can establish if this is universal or location based. THANKS!


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Wow, I always just assumed it was 15 seconds. I never timed it. Five seems extreme....and I agree, unsafe.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Drove for the first time in about 6 weeks last night. I was pulling out across traffic in slightly tricky spot just when a ping started coming in. By the time I got settled in the center lane, it was gone.

I thought it seemed a bit quick, so that could be it. Pretty sure it was five, but wasn't actually counting.

Luckily, Uber has our backs with some great new features such as auto-accept coming up. :roflmao:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-tries-to-appease-drivers-with-more-app-features.335220/


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Yesterday, I missed a ping because I was turning onto a street, when I heard it. But it disappeared before I could accept it. I’d guess 5 as well. Whatever the number of seconds it is, it’s too short.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

The Uber site still claims that it's 15 seconds.

https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...t?nodeId=e7228ac8-7c7f-4ad6-b120-086d39f2c94c


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WAHN said:


> The Uber site still claims that it's 15 seconds.
> 
> https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...t?nodeId=e7228ac8-7c7f-4ad6-b120-086d39f2c94c


There's no way it's 15 seconds.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

More psychological Uber BS ... Uber wants u to immediately except ANY and ALL pings without you being able to scrutinize the ping info first .. Why ?? Bcuz they want u to take POOL pings & low rated Riders without exception. Uber knows if u immediately except the Ping you will most likely go thru with it. 

Uber is doing everything possible to keep us drivers contractors YET they will push the fine line to the very limit of contractor / employee status.

All the more reason the California Bill should PASS !! Don’t you love how Uber & Lyft are squirming / shi#%ing bricks over this Bill !! What goes around comes around !! Karma is a Bi#%ch ? LOL


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I counted 5 dings. I don’t think that’s a change. And 5 seconds seems like plenty of time to me, to see what I’m dealing with and tap the screen (or not)

My problem has been that I will sometimes forget to close the one app when I accept a ride on the other. But I’ve turned that to an advantage. Now I purposely leave both apps open just in case I set something better on the other app


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

3 seconds Max here when there are plenty of ants available. No reason for Uber to wait even 5 seconds in those circumstances. Had a couple this morning where it pinged once or 1 second before it disappeared.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

It varies. The shitter the trip, the longer it pings.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I’ve only run into a short timer a few times. Those times the timer disappeared before getting to zero. I took both as the rider cancelling before I could accept. 

I’ve also considered that perhaps Lyft is sending the same rider request to multiple drivers at the same time, the quickest gets it. 

I wouldn’t put it past them.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> 3 seconds Max here when there are plenty of ants available. No reason for Uber to wait even 5 seconds in those circumstances. Had a couple this morning where it pinged once or 1 second before it disappeared.


Oh yes, forgot to mention that at the same time I noticed a distinct change in max pings (8 down to 5) I also noticed many times I'm getting 1-4 pings before it goes away. This never happened before unless rider canceled mid-ping (I assume).I suspect Uber is no longer giving "exclusive" priority to closest driver and may be pinging several close drivers at once to create a feeding frenzy.

Meanwhile, Lyft is still giving 10 seconds, but their crazy ping only happens once followed by a quiet ticking sound that can easily not be heard if there's ambient noise. How stupid these companies are! They should allow you to select your own ring tones. I'm deaf to frequencies above 6k hz in my right ear, so this is a big problem for me...

Another thing that's relatively new in my area is if you accept a long pickup ride, Uber will sometimes pass it off to a closer driver without warning. I've been at both ends of this and verified with riders that they saw 15 min away with someone else, then suddenly switched over to me at 4 or 5 min. BTW, if you're the losing driver, they don't pay you for the ride canceled by Uber!



dirtylee said:


> It varies. The shitter the trip, the longer it pings.


Mine never goes above 5, period. Do you get more than that?



oldfart said:


> I counted 5 dings. I don't think that's a change. And 5 seconds seems like plenty of time to me, to see what I'm dealing with and tap the screen (or not)


Definite change in my area. And 5 seconds is barely enough if I'm parked. When driving it's downright dangerous. On my android phone, sometimes it takes 4 seconds just to pick up the phone, swipe to turn it on, and get to the proper screen. If I don't hurry, I lose the rude. I lost 3 in 1 hour when this chincy timer first started...


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've only run into a short timer a few times. Those times the timer disappeared before getting to zero. I took both as the rider cancelling before I could accept.
> 
> I've also considered that perhaps Lyft is sending the same rider request to multiple drivers at the same time, the quickest gets it.
> 
> I wouldn't put it past them.


That actually makes some sense....but if you aren't the first does it count against your acceptance rate? That would be evil.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Jenga said:


> Definite change in my area. And 5 seconds is barely enough if I'm parked. When driving it's downright dangerous. On my android phone, sometimes it takes 4 seconds just to pick up the phone, swipe to turn it on, and get to the proper screen. If I don't hurry, I lose the rude. I lost 3 in 1 hour when this chincy timer first started...


I don't have to pick it up, turn it on and open the app. It's already on and open ; mounted within my sight and within my reach


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Titan said:


> More psychological Uber BS ... Uber wants u to immediately except ANY and ALL pings without you being able to scrutinize the ping info first .. Why ?? Bcuz they want u to take POOL pings & low rated Riders without exception. Uber knows if u immediately except the Ping you will most likely go thru with it.
> 
> Uber is doing everything possible to keep us drivers contractors YET they will push the fine line to the very limit of contractor / employee status.
> 
> All the more reason the California Bill should PASS !! Don't you love how Uber & Lyft are squirming / shi#%ing bricks over this Bill !! What goes around comes around !! Karma is a Bi#%ch ? LOL


Nothing passed by CA is good, I hope it fails.

I agree with your point about Uber wanting us to accept every ping. They know now a lot of drivers want the gold status, giving drivers 5 seconds to look at the pings means some are just tapping accept without looking.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

I would be happy if they stopped sending deliveries my way...despite having turned off in app (prior) and on after a "forced ping". 

Started using a tablet (with some problems) and running both apps in landscape side by side. Tried to use maxymo again to automatically reject delivery pings and start filtering on ratings. It crashes / doesn't work well. Appears to be coded to only have 1 app in display and can't "see" other app.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Nothing passed by CA is good, I hope it fails.
> 
> I agree with your point about Uber wanting us to accept every ping. They know now a lot of drivers want the gold status, giving drivers 5 seconds to look at the pings means some are just tapping accept without looking.


That's pretty much what I do. "Accept without looking ". There's just not enough information action provided at the ping to make a decision

I do turn down rides if I have to reverse direction on the interstate. Other than that I accept everything I don't see any reason not to


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

oldfart said:


> That's pretty much what I do. "Accept without looking ". There's just not enough information action provided at the ping to make a decision
> 
> I do turn down rides if I have to reverse direction on the interstate. Other than that I accept everything I don't see any reason not to


Yeah, same here on the reversing thing. I don't like it when they are 8 miles behind me.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Yeah, same here on the reversing thing. I don't like it when they are 8 miles behind me.


Or when you have to go 8 miles to the next exit and 8 miles back


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's 5 seconds in my market. Just enough to check rating and pickup location.

If it is shitty trip with a 20+ pickup it can ping for longer.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Here in Philly it has dropped to 5 sec, longer for a long trip or scheduled trip

Uber eats is longer



Jenga said:


> Oh yes, forgot to mention that at the same time I noticed a distinct change in max pings (8 down to 5) I also noticed many times I'm getting 1-4 pings before it goes away. This never happened before unless rider canceled mid-ping (I assume).I suspect Uber is no longer giving "exclusive" priority to closest driver and may be pinging several close drivers at once to create a feeding frenzy.
> 
> Meanwhile, Lyft is still giving 10 seconds, but their crazy ping only happens once followed by a quiet ticking sound that can easily not be heard if there's ambient noise. How stupid these companies are! They should allow you to select your own ring tones. I'm deaf to frequencies above 6k hz in my right ear, so this is a big problem for me...
> 
> ...


They make it up to you by giving you another ride by jumping ahead of a closer driver next timne


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've also considered that perhaps Lyft is sending the same rider request to multiple drivers at the same time, the quickest gets it.


And someone finally hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> And someone finally hit the nail on the head.


Definitely not true in my area. Lyft will always go 10 seconds unless I reject. Uber however may be pinging several drivers at once.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

With UBER I dont hear anything. So I am distracted too be looking at the phone. When I do SEE a request without sound I have zero time to read it before its gone from the screen. I miss at least 3 requests a day because of it. I just re-installed the app. Think about how short 5 seconds is when you are driving......minus the fact you dont hear any type of notification.

And then there are the mystery requests that you accept at the last minute and the ride just disappears.

LYFT gives plenty of time to answer requests. I see no benefit in making the time shorter if safety is the number one issue on these rides.

The UBER nav also recalculates and changes routes. Directing you to roads that are not even there and improper left lane u-turns that should have been directed from the right lane. And the exact pick up location is way off more times than it is not. I can not drive my car through a hospital lobby.

Everyone says use WAZE for nav and I get it but I dont want to be poking the screen 4 times to remove ads and get the trip started/end.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah I noticed Monday that it's about 5 seconds, ridiculous.



Alabama Lou said:


> LYFT gives plenty of time to answer requests. I see no benefit in making the time shorter if safety is the number one issue on these rides.


Of course there is benefit. Who do you think benefits?


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Alabama Lou said:


> Everyone says use WAZE for nav and I get it but I dont want to be poking the screen 4 times to remove ads and get the trip started/end.


The ads are only on the screen when you're stopped at a light and have been sitting for a few seconds already. They go away with even the slightest slowest forward motion. Don't be dramatic. If it really bothers you, use Google Maps.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Luckily, Uber has our backs with some great new features such as auto-accept coming up. :roflmao:


Lyft already automatically throws a ride into your queue if you are currently in another ride. You can go into the queue and delete it without affecting your AR, so long as you've declined it before dropping off your current passenger.

Not that your AR even matters, but I like Lyft's design better, because you can pull up the actual street address of the next pickup. That helps with figuring out whether you want to take it. Uber dings you for not accepting rides while you're currently driving a passenger. Plus, they don't have any information on where the next pick-up is located.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

PlanoGuber said:


> The ads are only on the screen when you're stopped at a light and have been sitting for a few seconds already. They go away with even the slightest slowest forward motion. Don't be dramatic. If it really bothers you, use Google Maps.


 My car shuts off when I hit the brake at lights.

If you hit the UBER app button late they cut you from that ride....Pissed me off.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Zaarc said:


> Wow, I always just assumed it was 15 seconds. I never timed it. Five seems extreme....and I agree, unsafe.


Definitely not 15 seconds. I would guess five seconds usually but one today was very fast. I didn't clock it but I would guess only three seconds!!


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Maybe it is safe to assume that if it times out quickly that means someone else got it, and they are not holding it against you. Is there any way to find out?


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Yesterday, I missed a ping because I was turning onto a street, when I heard it. But it disappeared before I could accept it. I'd guess 5 as well. Whatever the number of seconds it is, it's too short.


That ping INVISIBLE ???


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Jufkii said:


> 3 seconds Max here when there are plenty of ants available. No reason for Uber to wait even 5 seconds in those circumstances. Had a couple this morning where it pinged once or 1 second before it disappeared.


That's just a pax changing their mind and canceling.



Jenga said:


> 2 years ago I had 10 seconds before the ping timed out. Then for about a year it was 8 seconds. About a month ago it went down to only 5 seconds! I called CS several times about this and they refuse to give any information about Uber timer protocol or even acknowledge that this is a problem. I mean 5 seconds is 5 pings - and it will NEVER go above that! This is not only rude and causing me to miss MANY rides per day, but it is DANGEROUS! Even 10 pings is not really enough when driving to slow down, pull over and check the status of the screen. (I know, who does that?! But it's the LAW in many states including mine!)
> 
> PLEASE: everyone post your current ping timeout (it's 1 ping per second) so we can establish if this is universal or location based. THANKS!


 I've noticed the pings have been timing out quicker. I think it's simply an effort to service the customer faster. The fast food nation mentality. In the end I think it's going to backfire, if I can't look it over and decide, I'm going to air on the side of caution and let it go. If everyone does the same, Uber will eventually figure it out and change back. Just like they did with The destination filter 30% charge.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> It's 5 seconds in my market. Just enough to check rating and pickup location.
> 
> If it is shitty trip with a 20+ pickup it can ping for longer.


This week, I had a few pings that were only 2 seconds. Later, this one came and it pinged for more than 5 seconds before I declined it. I agree the far away pickups ping longer.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I've only seen this sporatically. When I'm home, way outside my work city, they ping for 15 then when I decline, re-ping me up to 2 more times to take the ridiculous ride. When I'm in my work city, all kinds of crap happens but mostly immediate cacelation either right after I accept of before I can even get to decline or accept, most premium rides.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

It takes my tablet 5 seconds to draw the location. I choose blindly, the only thing I see is trip duration and distance to pickup. I cant effectively screen out any trips from bad neighborhoods because of this.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Sometimes the map doesn't load with pax location or direction of travel if you're on a highway fast enough because the ping is so short



oldfart said:


> Or when you have to go 8 miles to the next exit and 8 miles back


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

woodywho said:


> Sometimes the map doesn't load with pax location or direction of travel if you're on a highway fast enough because the ping is so short
> 
> 
> View attachment 332970


I always drive in the right lane because of this.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

so in high traffic markets they are pinging multiple drivers simultaneously????


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Could be the cell speed too. Uber pings you and the clock starts, if your cell connection is slow by the time it registers on your phone half the ping time could be gone already.


----------



## Drive QCA (Jul 13, 2019)

I've found that I have a very short ping time as well, though often times I will get a duplicate ping as there are fewer drivers in my area.

Unless you hit it as soon as you hear the notice, you'll lose the ride.



rubisgsa said:


> so in high traffic markets they are pinging multiple drivers simultaneously????


I would assume so, it seems like its a technique used by doordash/postmates too. Actually, I think postmates tells you that they send it to multiple people to get the fastest results


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I've noticed a change from the original 15 seconds to a varying 5 to 9 seconds in LV. If it is a "blind ping" (can't decipher pickup location), I ignore it cuz, likely, other drivers passed on it before it came to me and I'm not going to let Uber manipulate me like that. I suggest all drivers ignore blind pings.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Jenga said:


> 2 years ago I had 10 seconds before the ping timed out. Then for about a year it was 8 seconds. About a month ago it went down to only 5 seconds! I called CS several times about this and they refuse to give any information about Uber timer protocol or even acknowledge that this is a problem. I mean 5 seconds is 5 pings - and it will NEVER go above that! This is not only rude and causing me to miss MANY rides per day, but it is DANGEROUS! Even 10 pings is not really enough when driving to slow down, pull over and check the status of the screen. (I know, who does that?! But it's the LAW in many states including mine!)
> 
> PLEASE: everyone post your current ping timeout (it's 1 ping per second) so we can establish if this is universal or location based. THANKS!


It is five seconds in the Cleveland market. As for your argument about it being a safety issue, Uber does not care about your safety one iota but I am sure you already know that being a driver.



oldfart said:


> That's pretty much what I do. "Accept without looking ". There's just not enough information action provided at the ping to make a decision
> 
> I do turn down rides if I have to reverse direction on the interstate. Other than that I accept everything I don't see any reason not to


There are many reasons not to with the biggest being money. As a business person I am not in the business of losing money but by taking all pings (I sometimes get them for up to 20 minutes away) I am obviously losing money. I am also not going to pick up at a school and I am not sure why you would. I am also not going to pick up after an event lets out and sit in 30 minutes of traffic just to pick up a rider. I am not going to pick up someone from a bar as I don't want the hassle of trying to get a clean-up fee from uber. I am not going to pick up in the ghetto where my life is at risk just going in there. I am not going to pick up in an area where there is construction along the way meaning it may double or triple the time it takes to get to them (Cleveland is well known for closing down roads for construction). Those are just the few reasons to NOT pick up passengers. You obviously are from Uber or are paid to be an uber shrill because no driver in their right mind, no matter how uneducated, is going to "accept everything".


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> It is five seconds in the Cleveland market. As for your argument about it being a safety issue, Uber does not care about your safety one iota but I am sure you already know that being a driver.
> 
> 
> There are many reasons not to with the biggest being money. As a business person I am not in the business of losing money but by taking all pings (I sometimes get them for up to 20 minutes away) I am obviously losing money. I am also not going to pick up at a school and I am not sure why you would. I am also not going to pick up after an event lets out and sit in 30 minutes of traffic just to pick up a rider. I am not going to pick up someone from a bar as I don't want the hassle of trying to get a clean-up fee from uber. I am not going to pick up in the ghetto where my life is at risk just going in there. I am not going to pick up in an area where there is construction along the way meaning it may double or triple the time it takes to get to them (Cleveland is well known for closing down roads for construction). Those are just the few reasons to NOT pick up passengers. You obviously are from Uber or are paid to be an uber shrill because no driver in their right mind, no matter how uneducated, is going to "accept everything".


Oldfart's market is Fort Myers Florida, which is a small market with a limited number of pax.

Declining rides in a market like that could mean lots of time sitting idle.

His strategy would be sheer foolishness in a larger market.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

It should be 2 seconds or less, get enough practice , then later you can use your skills to win 1 million $ in Jeopardy . You can always thank uber when you are getting interviewed


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

Jenga said:


> Oh yes, forgot to mention that at the same time I noticed a distinct change in max pings (8 down to 5) I also noticed many times I'm getting 1-4 pings before it goes away. This never happened before unless rider canceled mid-ping (I assume).I suspect Uber is no longer giving "exclusive" priority to closest driver and may be pinging several close drivers at once to create a feeding frenzy.
> 
> Meanwhile, Lyft is still giving 10 seconds, but their crazy ping only happens once followed by a quiet ticking sound that can easily not be heard if there's ambient noise. How stupid these companies are! They should allow you to select your own ring tones. I'm deaf to frequencies above 6k hz in my right ear, so this is a big problem for me...
> 
> ...


I'm with you, Jenga. In Toronto, even 3 pings is long ....... it sometimes disappears before I can move my finger!! Soooo, U MUST be sending to multiple drivers, & not always the closest: I mean, we've all experienced the passenger in front seats wants to extend your now-closed ride, so he/she submits new req ... & YOU don't get it????? Presumablyy our AR (Acceptance Rate) gets impacted by these 'missed' reqs ... so we get less reqs ....&c &c &c ..... so, you sign up with L too, to try to increase revenue ..... but your AR gets smacked when they both pop simultaneously ...... aaaarrrggghhhhhh!!!

-.. & if you're running U & L, L does not like NOT being topmost app, & will hide Reqs so that you only see "... you just missed a ride .... Acceptance Rate ......'

They've got us coming & going ....


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I did not see it before until a few days ago. I got 3 pings in a row within about 1/2 hr or so, different locations, none a close pickup, that were no longer than 5 s. Normal that I see is 15 s. I thought maybe rider cancellation, but odd to have 3 in a row, and also thought maybe pings to multiple drivers. Why not (good for Uber, shitty for drivers for the reasons said above)?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Where's the "auto accept every ping like the ant that you are" option in the app?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Mine still 15 seconds. And yes it use to be 15 seconds


----------



## UberAntChi (Jul 26, 2019)

Jufkii said:


> 3 seconds Max here when there are plenty of ants available. No reason for Uber to wait even 5 seconds in those circumstances. Had a couple this morning where it pinged once or 1 second before it disappeared.


Exactly! I've had several 2 second pings in the last few days. Interestingly enough, it doesn't show up on my activity log as "you didn't respond like 5 second or more pings do. They don't show at all.

I think it's exactly what Titan said.. psychological training. Like Pavlov's Bell, only we're the dogs.



Zaarc said:


> Maybe it is safe to assume that if it times out quickly that means someone else got it, and they are not holding it against you. Is there any way to find out?


That's exactly what I'm thinking. The quick flash ones aren't in my earning activity feed


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jenga said:


> 2 years ago I had 10 seconds before the ping timed out. Then for about a year it was 8 seconds. About a month ago it went down to only 5 seconds! I called CS several times about this and they refuse to give any information about Uber timer protocol or even acknowledge that this is a problem. I mean 5 seconds is 5 pings - and it will NEVER go above that! This is not only rude and causing me to miss MANY rides per day, but it is DANGEROUS! Even 10 pings is not really enough when driving to slow down, pull over and check the status of the screen. (I know, who does that?! But it's the LAW in many states including mine!)
> 
> PLEASE: everyone post your current ping timeout (it's 1 ping per second) so we can establish if this is universal or location based. THANKS!


TRAINING YOU TO ACCEPT WITHOUT THINKING !

UBER " CONDITIONED RESPONSE" PROGRAM.

DEVELOPED BY BRAIN WASHERS.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I checked it this weekend...10 seconds.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

it varies the less desirable the ping the longer it lasts


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

3-5 seconds unless it's an undesirable run. Then it's 1-2 seconds. Better hurry and take it! Don't let this one get away!


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

this is market dependent slow areas still original 15 seconds?


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Sounds like it could be a variety of things. Whenever something doesn't seem right on the driver side, it would be wise to check the passenger side to see what advantage they are getting. All in all, Uber promised passengers to be picked up as quickly as possible unless they are using the carpool option. Since there are about 100,000 drivers in any given area at any given time, reducing the ping time from 10 seconds to 5 seconds ensures that a passenger gets a ride as quickly as possible.

If you are concerned about your acceptance rate being diminished because you missed a ride, you probably should not worry very much. In Las Vegas, rides come so plentifully that we can miss 10 to 20 rides a week and still come out good. There are times when I have to miss rides because I have to open up my van trunk to help passengers get their luggage out. There is no way I'm going to open the trunk, allow all of their luggage or wheelchairs or strollers to fly out all on the road and then run back to the front of the van and accept a ride. That's insanity.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Lyft already automatically throws a ride into your queue if you are currently in another ride. You can go into the queue and delete it without affecting your AR, so long as you've declined it before dropping off your current passenger.
> 
> Not that your AR even matters, but I like Lyft's design better, because you can pull up the actual street address of the next pickup. That helps with figuring out whether you want to take it. Uber dings you for not accepting rides while you're currently driving a passenger. Plus, they don't have any information on where the next pick-up is located.


Hey where did you hear you could cancel a stacked ride on lyft without it affecting cancel rate?


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

ez to check that!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey where did you hear you could cancel a stacked ride on lyft without it affecting cancel rate?


I do it all the time, and it has never dropped my acceptance rate.

I went an entire week doing Lyft where my AR% was 100% because I'd always take their first ping, and then cancelled any stacked pings that didn't appear to be close by my current location. You have to be quick, though. Sometimes they'll try to sneak one in right as you are dropping off the current pax.

If you drop them off before clearing out the stacked ping, you'll end up having to cancel that next ride if it's deemed undesirable.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Anything less than 15 seconds is a safety hazard..Make a screen recording of the timing of the ping and give it to your local government. Let them yell at uber.


----------

